

Calling hackers for internship this summer - joshmlewis
http://gist.io/5277277

======
joshmlewis
This is my current (young) startup. I'd love to hear from anyone that can code
and loves technology and needs a chance to get some real world experience.
Please share and upvote as you see fit.

